# Time for Action -prompt decision needed



## User (6 Jul 2009)




----------



## magnatom (6 Jul 2009)

> So-
> 
> 
> Do we add the CC address to all of our literature?
> ...



Ideally we would want a seperate web address for the campaign. Of course that web address would link here. This would be important to show it is a ground root driven campaign. I've never set up a web domain etc so advice would be great. Would we be able to get www.plentyofroom.co.uk? If so, what cost. If not much I am sure we could cover the costs. I would certainly help out.

Personally I like _*Plenty of Room*_ or *Plenty of Room? *as the name for the campaign.

I am all for a seperate section for separate threads. In fact I think I have asked the mods for this already, although I can understand that people might not be reading all of the posts.

I think it is brilliant that you have taken action MP, but I'm worried that we will end up rushing this too much. I think we want to get this out as soon as possible, but we don't have a definite direction yet. Would it be possible to delay the posters?


----------



## Bman (6 Jul 2009)

Yep, its available.... $90 for 2 years, at a quick search (there are better registrars out there).

Edit: £5.98 for two years on www.123-reg.co.uk


----------



## magnatom (6 Jul 2009)

> Yup, she's waiting for me to get back to her, so I can hang on a bit.




Cool. I agree though we need to strike while the iron is hot. We need to reach agreement on the name of the campaign, the aims and reserve the address and get something. 

So folks, lets try and make a difference. Make youe views known and help out if you can.


----------



## Bman (6 Jul 2009)

I would suggest grabbing that address ASAP though. We dont want anyone else grabbing it before we (the campain) does. 

I would grab it myself, but I dont have a business address to register it with. I dont want to use my home address. 

Admin, maybe this is one for you?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2009)

Sorry, late to all this, but really like this...

http://www.kiwicycles.com/links.htm

(apols if already seen)


----------



## magnatom (6 Jul 2009)

www.plentyofroom.co.uk is now registered. I have no idea what to do with it, but I have registered it with 123-reg. 

We can still change the name of the campaign if we want, as it was only £6 so don't feel obliged to agree with that name. Just thought it was best to grab it.


----------



## Bman (6 Jul 2009)

Nice one. All we need now is a server hosting a website. 

Again, I'm sure admin could sort us out here?


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jul 2009)

You could ask Admin nicely for a single page to which you can point the domain.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2009)

If you look at page 17 of "Time for Action" and the offers of help that people have given, I think that Scouserinlondon and Jake know about websites.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2009)

I like plenty of room - can be applied to all parties....


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2009)

Mister P I like it and think it could be extended later to overtaking etc. I also think it is a good general principle, i.e. if drivers gave us the same room as a car, we would all get on better etc.

However, it cost me £6 (and yes I made sure my address can't be found with a whois!) so if we don't think the name fits then we can always get a new name.

What does everyone think of the name? Maybe if we can get some alternatives then we could have a poll.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2009)

> I just don't see a strong link between "plenty of room" and not riding up the inside of lorries.




It would link in with the video storyline that Ben came up with in the original action thread.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2009)

It's a fair point Paul.

I think on a poster it you could pose it as a question, _Plenty of Room?_, possibly with two photos. One with a cyclist looking up the left hand gap of an HGV, and the second photo showing the aftermath of a cyclist crushing accident. 

Below you could have a punchline something like _Probably not.
_
Just my thoughts of course, and this will only work with the input of others. So what are your thoughts folks?


----------



## GordyFaeEdinburgh (7 Jul 2009)

Just been catching up with this thread. I'd be quite happy to host your campaign website for nowt. Also quite happy for somebody else to do it if you get a better offer.

Which poster are you talking about though?


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2009)

GordyFaeEdinburgh said:


> Just been catching up with this thread. I'd be quite happy to host your campaign website for nowt. Also quite happy for somebody else to do it if you get a better offer.
> 
> Which poster are you talking about though?




No poster yet, just an idea.

Thanks for the offer! I think your the first offer of hosting (although I need to PM Admin to see if he wants to/can do it) but I might just take you up on that. Watch this space.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2009)

... and I was talking about a hypothetical poster.


----------



## GordyFaeEdinburgh (7 Jul 2009)

Me no comprende. Shout if you want to take me up on it, eh.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2009)

Long term...plentyofroom works..... initially go for the undertakes....


----------



## ttcycle (8 Jul 2009)

ahk 

just realised this forum was up! Could have given feedback re websites and hosting but as I don't always get a chance to get on here daily it's tricky to follow all the different threads- I agree that it would be useful to have an area to store all this stuff - the time for action thread is very long and I have been having trouble keeping a track of it too and I suppose I've been following it!

I'll message admin as well.


----------

